# Forests Underwater by Takashi Amano at Lisbon Oceanarium



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

The first video of the already famous 40 meter tank in Lisbon is here to see...enjoy.


----------



## Sk3lly (17 Mar 2015)

Thank you for sharing.

Amazing!! Hoping to see this tank once established


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

I wonder how they got the CO2 distributed into all corners.


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Mar 2015)

Another video....


----------



## Chris Jackson (22 Mar 2015)

Oh my....the maintenance demands!


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Mar 2015)

out of this world!


----------



## TOO (22 Mar 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Oh my....the maintenance demands!



Next item in the ADA product range: diving suits with scissor gloves and hoover on the back.

Thomas


----------



## Ady34 (24 Mar 2015)

Wow obviously.....however I would have personally liked to have seen more variation in rock size, a tank of such size could house some lovely big rocks and it would have given a more natural look. Having said that there has clearly been a strong brief to work from and it is going to look epic regardless. 
Imagine the fish stocking options, thousand strong shoals


----------



## Rahms (24 Mar 2015)

2nd video makes me dizzy. cost of a tripod is nothing compared to a 40m tank (or the ADA substrate to fill it...)

wonder when the fish go in!


----------



## flygja (25 Mar 2015)

I think the tanks at Sumida Tokyo Tree require about 4-6 hours of maintenance every few days. This one will need to be closed every few days for maintenance... Maybe I'm just a bit jaded with the Amano design, it looks like every other big tank he's done. But geez... fish stocking options will be a dream as Ady pointed out!


----------



## ian_m (25 Mar 2015)

How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


----------



## parotet (25 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


Spending a lot of money


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2015)

Stunning, looking forward to visiting this one


----------



## alto (26 Mar 2015)

flygja said:


> it looks like every other big tank he's done


I wonder how much of this is budget & maintenance related re operating budget after the initial setup & knowledge/technical expertise available over the longterm


----------



## ian_m (27 Mar 2015)

Here is the aquarium homepage and news about the tank. 160m3 of water...
http://www.oceanario.pt/cms/1397/?news=1789

Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....

I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Mar 2015)

I don't think I will get one of those soon (read "NEVER EVER).


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....
> I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


I do not intend to criticise in any way this beautiful project that can be very useful to raise awareness about nature conservation... but it makes me think why they still call it Natural Aquarium. 

Jordi


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

Sorry Nature Aquarium, not Natural Aquarium...


----------



## Mr. Teapot (27 Mar 2015)

I wrote in a different thread about how I thought, on first impressions, this was a bit of a wasted opportunity to tell a bigger story. On the surface it looks very much like an ADA Japanese tank garden but on a vast scale. Great… for the planted tank enthusiast but perhaps lost on 99% of a public aquarium’s viewers. 

I would have loved it more (and I do love it) if there was a narrative about a river traveling along to the sea. Starting with massive moss covered rocks, flooded uplands and onwards to slower sunken trees etc, etc. Or another story - perhaps plants from South America onto Asia ending up in Africa? 

Big tank but where’s the bigger picture? What does it say other than ‘nice big tank'?


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Mar 2015)

For years we could only see large marine aquariums, with or without a story, now we can finally see that a a freshwater tank can give us more than rocks, bog wood, sunken ships and other those kind of ornaments and large (often to large) colorful fish to make a tank look like something you would like to take home (only a little piece though  ). I think this will open the market, or better yet, the few of fish tank lovers, to a whole new level.
It may not be a natural tank, but for sure it's a nature tank.


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

The first video of the already famous 40 meter tank in Lisbon is here to see...enjoy.


----------



## Sk3lly (17 Mar 2015)

Thank you for sharing.

Amazing!! Hoping to see this tank once established


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

I wonder how they got the CO2 distributed into all corners.


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Mar 2015)

Another video....


----------



## Chris Jackson (22 Mar 2015)

Oh my....the maintenance demands!


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Mar 2015)

out of this world!


----------



## TOO (22 Mar 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Oh my....the maintenance demands!



Next item in the ADA product range: diving suits with scissor gloves and hoover on the back.

Thomas


----------



## Ady34 (24 Mar 2015)

Wow obviously.....however I would have personally liked to have seen more variation in rock size, a tank of such size could house some lovely big rocks and it would have given a more natural look. Having said that there has clearly been a strong brief to work from and it is going to look epic regardless. 
Imagine the fish stocking options, thousand strong shoals


----------



## Rahms (24 Mar 2015)

2nd video makes me dizzy. cost of a tripod is nothing compared to a 40m tank (or the ADA substrate to fill it...)

wonder when the fish go in!


----------



## flygja (25 Mar 2015)

I think the tanks at Sumida Tokyo Tree require about 4-6 hours of maintenance every few days. This one will need to be closed every few days for maintenance... Maybe I'm just a bit jaded with the Amano design, it looks like every other big tank he's done. But geez... fish stocking options will be a dream as Ady pointed out!


----------



## ian_m (25 Mar 2015)

How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


----------



## parotet (25 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


Spending a lot of money


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2015)

Stunning, looking forward to visiting this one


----------



## alto (26 Mar 2015)

flygja said:


> it looks like every other big tank he's done


I wonder how much of this is budget & maintenance related re operating budget after the initial setup & knowledge/technical expertise available over the longterm


----------



## ian_m (27 Mar 2015)

Here is the aquarium homepage and news about the tank. 160m3 of water...
http://www.oceanario.pt/cms/1397/?news=1789

Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....

I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Mar 2015)

I don't think I will get one of those soon (read "NEVER EVER).


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....
> I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


I do not intend to criticise in any way this beautiful project that can be very useful to raise awareness about nature conservation... but it makes me think why they still call it Natural Aquarium. 

Jordi


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

Sorry Nature Aquarium, not Natural Aquarium...


----------



## Mr. Teapot (27 Mar 2015)

I wrote in a different thread about how I thought, on first impressions, this was a bit of a wasted opportunity to tell a bigger story. On the surface it looks very much like an ADA Japanese tank garden but on a vast scale. Great… for the planted tank enthusiast but perhaps lost on 99% of a public aquarium’s viewers. 

I would have loved it more (and I do love it) if there was a narrative about a river traveling along to the sea. Starting with massive moss covered rocks, flooded uplands and onwards to slower sunken trees etc, etc. Or another story - perhaps plants from South America onto Asia ending up in Africa? 

Big tank but where’s the bigger picture? What does it say other than ‘nice big tank'?


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Mar 2015)

For years we could only see large marine aquariums, with or without a story, now we can finally see that a a freshwater tank can give us more than rocks, bog wood, sunken ships and other those kind of ornaments and large (often to large) colorful fish to make a tank look like something you would like to take home (only a little piece though  ). I think this will open the market, or better yet, the few of fish tank lovers, to a whole new level.
It may not be a natural tank, but for sure it's a nature tank.


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

The first video of the already famous 40 meter tank in Lisbon is here to see...enjoy.


----------



## Sk3lly (17 Mar 2015)

Thank you for sharing.

Amazing!! Hoping to see this tank once established


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

I wonder how they got the CO2 distributed into all corners.


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Mar 2015)

Another video....


----------



## Chris Jackson (22 Mar 2015)

Oh my....the maintenance demands!


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Mar 2015)

out of this world!


----------



## TOO (22 Mar 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Oh my....the maintenance demands!



Next item in the ADA product range: diving suits with scissor gloves and hoover on the back.

Thomas


----------



## Ady34 (24 Mar 2015)

Wow obviously.....however I would have personally liked to have seen more variation in rock size, a tank of such size could house some lovely big rocks and it would have given a more natural look. Having said that there has clearly been a strong brief to work from and it is going to look epic regardless. 
Imagine the fish stocking options, thousand strong shoals


----------



## Rahms (24 Mar 2015)

2nd video makes me dizzy. cost of a tripod is nothing compared to a 40m tank (or the ADA substrate to fill it...)

wonder when the fish go in!


----------



## flygja (25 Mar 2015)

I think the tanks at Sumida Tokyo Tree require about 4-6 hours of maintenance every few days. This one will need to be closed every few days for maintenance... Maybe I'm just a bit jaded with the Amano design, it looks like every other big tank he's done. But geez... fish stocking options will be a dream as Ady pointed out!


----------



## ian_m (25 Mar 2015)

How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


----------



## parotet (25 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


Spending a lot of money


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2015)

Stunning, looking forward to visiting this one


----------



## alto (26 Mar 2015)

flygja said:


> it looks like every other big tank he's done


I wonder how much of this is budget & maintenance related re operating budget after the initial setup & knowledge/technical expertise available over the longterm


----------



## ian_m (27 Mar 2015)

Here is the aquarium homepage and news about the tank. 160m3 of water...
http://www.oceanario.pt/cms/1397/?news=1789

Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....

I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Mar 2015)

I don't think I will get one of those soon (read "NEVER EVER).


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....
> I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


I do not intend to criticise in any way this beautiful project that can be very useful to raise awareness about nature conservation... but it makes me think why they still call it Natural Aquarium. 

Jordi


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

Sorry Nature Aquarium, not Natural Aquarium...


----------



## Mr. Teapot (27 Mar 2015)

I wrote in a different thread about how I thought, on first impressions, this was a bit of a wasted opportunity to tell a bigger story. On the surface it looks very much like an ADA Japanese tank garden but on a vast scale. Great… for the planted tank enthusiast but perhaps lost on 99% of a public aquarium’s viewers. 

I would have loved it more (and I do love it) if there was a narrative about a river traveling along to the sea. Starting with massive moss covered rocks, flooded uplands and onwards to slower sunken trees etc, etc. Or another story - perhaps plants from South America onto Asia ending up in Africa? 

Big tank but where’s the bigger picture? What does it say other than ‘nice big tank'?


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Mar 2015)

For years we could only see large marine aquariums, with or without a story, now we can finally see that a a freshwater tank can give us more than rocks, bog wood, sunken ships and other those kind of ornaments and large (often to large) colorful fish to make a tank look like something you would like to take home (only a little piece though  ). I think this will open the market, or better yet, the few of fish tank lovers, to a whole new level.
It may not be a natural tank, but for sure it's a nature tank.


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

The first video of the already famous 40 meter tank in Lisbon is here to see...enjoy.


----------



## Sk3lly (17 Mar 2015)

Thank you for sharing.

Amazing!! Hoping to see this tank once established


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

I wonder how they got the CO2 distributed into all corners.


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Mar 2015)

Another video....


----------



## Chris Jackson (22 Mar 2015)

Oh my....the maintenance demands!


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Mar 2015)

out of this world!


----------



## TOO (22 Mar 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Oh my....the maintenance demands!



Next item in the ADA product range: diving suits with scissor gloves and hoover on the back.

Thomas


----------



## Ady34 (24 Mar 2015)

Wow obviously.....however I would have personally liked to have seen more variation in rock size, a tank of such size could house some lovely big rocks and it would have given a more natural look. Having said that there has clearly been a strong brief to work from and it is going to look epic regardless. 
Imagine the fish stocking options, thousand strong shoals


----------



## Rahms (24 Mar 2015)

2nd video makes me dizzy. cost of a tripod is nothing compared to a 40m tank (or the ADA substrate to fill it...)

wonder when the fish go in!


----------



## flygja (25 Mar 2015)

I think the tanks at Sumida Tokyo Tree require about 4-6 hours of maintenance every few days. This one will need to be closed every few days for maintenance... Maybe I'm just a bit jaded with the Amano design, it looks like every other big tank he's done. But geez... fish stocking options will be a dream as Ady pointed out!


----------



## ian_m (25 Mar 2015)

How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


----------



## parotet (25 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


Spending a lot of money


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2015)

Stunning, looking forward to visiting this one


----------



## alto (26 Mar 2015)

flygja said:


> it looks like every other big tank he's done


I wonder how much of this is budget & maintenance related re operating budget after the initial setup & knowledge/technical expertise available over the longterm


----------



## ian_m (27 Mar 2015)

Here is the aquarium homepage and news about the tank. 160m3 of water...
http://www.oceanario.pt/cms/1397/?news=1789

Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....

I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Mar 2015)

I don't think I will get one of those soon (read "NEVER EVER).


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....
> I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


I do not intend to criticise in any way this beautiful project that can be very useful to raise awareness about nature conservation... but it makes me think why they still call it Natural Aquarium. 

Jordi


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

Sorry Nature Aquarium, not Natural Aquarium...


----------



## Mr. Teapot (27 Mar 2015)

I wrote in a different thread about how I thought, on first impressions, this was a bit of a wasted opportunity to tell a bigger story. On the surface it looks very much like an ADA Japanese tank garden but on a vast scale. Great… for the planted tank enthusiast but perhaps lost on 99% of a public aquarium’s viewers. 

I would have loved it more (and I do love it) if there was a narrative about a river traveling along to the sea. Starting with massive moss covered rocks, flooded uplands and onwards to slower sunken trees etc, etc. Or another story - perhaps plants from South America onto Asia ending up in Africa? 

Big tank but where’s the bigger picture? What does it say other than ‘nice big tank'?


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Mar 2015)

For years we could only see large marine aquariums, with or without a story, now we can finally see that a a freshwater tank can give us more than rocks, bog wood, sunken ships and other those kind of ornaments and large (often to large) colorful fish to make a tank look like something you would like to take home (only a little piece though  ). I think this will open the market, or better yet, the few of fish tank lovers, to a whole new level.
It may not be a natural tank, but for sure it's a nature tank.


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

The first video of the already famous 40 meter tank in Lisbon is here to see...enjoy.


----------



## Sk3lly (17 Mar 2015)

Thank you for sharing.

Amazing!! Hoping to see this tank once established


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

I wonder how they got the CO2 distributed into all corners.


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Mar 2015)

Another video....


----------



## Chris Jackson (22 Mar 2015)

Oh my....the maintenance demands!


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Mar 2015)

out of this world!


----------



## TOO (22 Mar 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Oh my....the maintenance demands!



Next item in the ADA product range: diving suits with scissor gloves and hoover on the back.

Thomas


----------



## Ady34 (24 Mar 2015)

Wow obviously.....however I would have personally liked to have seen more variation in rock size, a tank of such size could house some lovely big rocks and it would have given a more natural look. Having said that there has clearly been a strong brief to work from and it is going to look epic regardless. 
Imagine the fish stocking options, thousand strong shoals


----------



## Rahms (24 Mar 2015)

2nd video makes me dizzy. cost of a tripod is nothing compared to a 40m tank (or the ADA substrate to fill it...)

wonder when the fish go in!


----------



## flygja (25 Mar 2015)

I think the tanks at Sumida Tokyo Tree require about 4-6 hours of maintenance every few days. This one will need to be closed every few days for maintenance... Maybe I'm just a bit jaded with the Amano design, it looks like every other big tank he's done. But geez... fish stocking options will be a dream as Ady pointed out!


----------



## ian_m (25 Mar 2015)

How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


----------



## parotet (25 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


Spending a lot of money


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2015)

Stunning, looking forward to visiting this one


----------



## alto (26 Mar 2015)

flygja said:


> it looks like every other big tank he's done


I wonder how much of this is budget & maintenance related re operating budget after the initial setup & knowledge/technical expertise available over the longterm


----------



## ian_m (27 Mar 2015)

Here is the aquarium homepage and news about the tank. 160m3 of water...
http://www.oceanario.pt/cms/1397/?news=1789

Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....

I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Mar 2015)

I don't think I will get one of those soon (read "NEVER EVER).


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....
> I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


I do not intend to criticise in any way this beautiful project that can be very useful to raise awareness about nature conservation... but it makes me think why they still call it Natural Aquarium. 

Jordi


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

Sorry Nature Aquarium, not Natural Aquarium...


----------



## Mr. Teapot (27 Mar 2015)

I wrote in a different thread about how I thought, on first impressions, this was a bit of a wasted opportunity to tell a bigger story. On the surface it looks very much like an ADA Japanese tank garden but on a vast scale. Great… for the planted tank enthusiast but perhaps lost on 99% of a public aquarium’s viewers. 

I would have loved it more (and I do love it) if there was a narrative about a river traveling along to the sea. Starting with massive moss covered rocks, flooded uplands and onwards to slower sunken trees etc, etc. Or another story - perhaps plants from South America onto Asia ending up in Africa? 

Big tank but where’s the bigger picture? What does it say other than ‘nice big tank'?


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Mar 2015)

For years we could only see large marine aquariums, with or without a story, now we can finally see that a a freshwater tank can give us more than rocks, bog wood, sunken ships and other those kind of ornaments and large (often to large) colorful fish to make a tank look like something you would like to take home (only a little piece though  ). I think this will open the market, or better yet, the few of fish tank lovers, to a whole new level.
It may not be a natural tank, but for sure it's a nature tank.


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

The first video of the already famous 40 meter tank in Lisbon is here to see...enjoy.


----------



## Sk3lly (17 Mar 2015)

Thank you for sharing.

Amazing!! Hoping to see this tank once established


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

I wonder how they got the CO2 distributed into all corners.


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Mar 2015)

Another video....


----------



## Chris Jackson (22 Mar 2015)

Oh my....the maintenance demands!


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Mar 2015)

out of this world!


----------



## TOO (22 Mar 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Oh my....the maintenance demands!



Next item in the ADA product range: diving suits with scissor gloves and hoover on the back.

Thomas


----------



## Ady34 (24 Mar 2015)

Wow obviously.....however I would have personally liked to have seen more variation in rock size, a tank of such size could house some lovely big rocks and it would have given a more natural look. Having said that there has clearly been a strong brief to work from and it is going to look epic regardless. 
Imagine the fish stocking options, thousand strong shoals


----------



## Rahms (24 Mar 2015)

2nd video makes me dizzy. cost of a tripod is nothing compared to a 40m tank (or the ADA substrate to fill it...)

wonder when the fish go in!


----------



## flygja (25 Mar 2015)

I think the tanks at Sumida Tokyo Tree require about 4-6 hours of maintenance every few days. This one will need to be closed every few days for maintenance... Maybe I'm just a bit jaded with the Amano design, it looks like every other big tank he's done. But geez... fish stocking options will be a dream as Ady pointed out!


----------



## ian_m (25 Mar 2015)

How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


----------



## parotet (25 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


Spending a lot of money


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2015)

Stunning, looking forward to visiting this one


----------



## alto (26 Mar 2015)

flygja said:


> it looks like every other big tank he's done


I wonder how much of this is budget & maintenance related re operating budget after the initial setup & knowledge/technical expertise available over the longterm


----------



## ian_m (27 Mar 2015)

Here is the aquarium homepage and news about the tank. 160m3 of water...
http://www.oceanario.pt/cms/1397/?news=1789

Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....

I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Mar 2015)

I don't think I will get one of those soon (read "NEVER EVER).


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....
> I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


I do not intend to criticise in any way this beautiful project that can be very useful to raise awareness about nature conservation... but it makes me think why they still call it Natural Aquarium. 

Jordi


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

Sorry Nature Aquarium, not Natural Aquarium...


----------



## Mr. Teapot (27 Mar 2015)

I wrote in a different thread about how I thought, on first impressions, this was a bit of a wasted opportunity to tell a bigger story. On the surface it looks very much like an ADA Japanese tank garden but on a vast scale. Great… for the planted tank enthusiast but perhaps lost on 99% of a public aquarium’s viewers. 

I would have loved it more (and I do love it) if there was a narrative about a river traveling along to the sea. Starting with massive moss covered rocks, flooded uplands and onwards to slower sunken trees etc, etc. Or another story - perhaps plants from South America onto Asia ending up in Africa? 

Big tank but where’s the bigger picture? What does it say other than ‘nice big tank'?


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Mar 2015)

For years we could only see large marine aquariums, with or without a story, now we can finally see that a a freshwater tank can give us more than rocks, bog wood, sunken ships and other those kind of ornaments and large (often to large) colorful fish to make a tank look like something you would like to take home (only a little piece though  ). I think this will open the market, or better yet, the few of fish tank lovers, to a whole new level.
It may not be a natural tank, but for sure it's a nature tank.


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

The first video of the already famous 40 meter tank in Lisbon is here to see...enjoy.


----------



## Sk3lly (17 Mar 2015)

Thank you for sharing.

Amazing!! Hoping to see this tank once established


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

I wonder how they got the CO2 distributed into all corners.


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Mar 2015)

Another video....


----------



## Chris Jackson (22 Mar 2015)

Oh my....the maintenance demands!


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Mar 2015)

out of this world!


----------



## TOO (22 Mar 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Oh my....the maintenance demands!



Next item in the ADA product range: diving suits with scissor gloves and hoover on the back.

Thomas


----------



## Ady34 (24 Mar 2015)

Wow obviously.....however I would have personally liked to have seen more variation in rock size, a tank of such size could house some lovely big rocks and it would have given a more natural look. Having said that there has clearly been a strong brief to work from and it is going to look epic regardless. 
Imagine the fish stocking options, thousand strong shoals


----------



## Rahms (24 Mar 2015)

2nd video makes me dizzy. cost of a tripod is nothing compared to a 40m tank (or the ADA substrate to fill it...)

wonder when the fish go in!


----------



## flygja (25 Mar 2015)

I think the tanks at Sumida Tokyo Tree require about 4-6 hours of maintenance every few days. This one will need to be closed every few days for maintenance... Maybe I'm just a bit jaded with the Amano design, it looks like every other big tank he's done. But geez... fish stocking options will be a dream as Ady pointed out!


----------



## ian_m (25 Mar 2015)

How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


----------



## parotet (25 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


Spending a lot of money


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2015)

Stunning, looking forward to visiting this one


----------



## alto (26 Mar 2015)

flygja said:


> it looks like every other big tank he's done


I wonder how much of this is budget & maintenance related re operating budget after the initial setup & knowledge/technical expertise available over the longterm


----------



## ian_m (27 Mar 2015)

Here is the aquarium homepage and news about the tank. 160m3 of water...
http://www.oceanario.pt/cms/1397/?news=1789

Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....

I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Mar 2015)

I don't think I will get one of those soon (read "NEVER EVER).


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....
> I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


I do not intend to criticise in any way this beautiful project that can be very useful to raise awareness about nature conservation... but it makes me think why they still call it Natural Aquarium. 

Jordi


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

Sorry Nature Aquarium, not Natural Aquarium...


----------



## Mr. Teapot (27 Mar 2015)

I wrote in a different thread about how I thought, on first impressions, this was a bit of a wasted opportunity to tell a bigger story. On the surface it looks very much like an ADA Japanese tank garden but on a vast scale. Great… for the planted tank enthusiast but perhaps lost on 99% of a public aquarium’s viewers. 

I would have loved it more (and I do love it) if there was a narrative about a river traveling along to the sea. Starting with massive moss covered rocks, flooded uplands and onwards to slower sunken trees etc, etc. Or another story - perhaps plants from South America onto Asia ending up in Africa? 

Big tank but where’s the bigger picture? What does it say other than ‘nice big tank'?


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Mar 2015)

For years we could only see large marine aquariums, with or without a story, now we can finally see that a a freshwater tank can give us more than rocks, bog wood, sunken ships and other those kind of ornaments and large (often to large) colorful fish to make a tank look like something you would like to take home (only a little piece though  ). I think this will open the market, or better yet, the few of fish tank lovers, to a whole new level.
It may not be a natural tank, but for sure it's a nature tank.


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

The first video of the already famous 40 meter tank in Lisbon is here to see...enjoy.


----------



## Sk3lly (17 Mar 2015)

Thank you for sharing.

Amazing!! Hoping to see this tank once established


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2015)

I wonder how they got the CO2 distributed into all corners.


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Mar 2015)

Another video....


----------



## Chris Jackson (22 Mar 2015)

Oh my....the maintenance demands!


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Mar 2015)

out of this world!


----------



## TOO (22 Mar 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Oh my....the maintenance demands!



Next item in the ADA product range: diving suits with scissor gloves and hoover on the back.

Thomas


----------



## Ady34 (24 Mar 2015)

Wow obviously.....however I would have personally liked to have seen more variation in rock size, a tank of such size could house some lovely big rocks and it would have given a more natural look. Having said that there has clearly been a strong brief to work from and it is going to look epic regardless. 
Imagine the fish stocking options, thousand strong shoals


----------



## Rahms (24 Mar 2015)

2nd video makes me dizzy. cost of a tripod is nothing compared to a 40m tank (or the ADA substrate to fill it...)

wonder when the fish go in!


----------



## flygja (25 Mar 2015)

I think the tanks at Sumida Tokyo Tree require about 4-6 hours of maintenance every few days. This one will need to be closed every few days for maintenance... Maybe I'm just a bit jaded with the Amano design, it looks like every other big tank he's done. But geez... fish stocking options will be a dream as Ady pointed out!


----------



## ian_m (25 Mar 2015)

How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


----------



## parotet (25 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> How do you make a piece of acrylic that big ?


Spending a lot of money


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2015)

Stunning, looking forward to visiting this one


----------



## alto (26 Mar 2015)

flygja said:


> it looks like every other big tank he's done


I wonder how much of this is budget & maintenance related re operating budget after the initial setup & knowledge/technical expertise available over the longterm


----------



## ian_m (27 Mar 2015)

Here is the aquarium homepage and news about the tank. 160m3 of water...
http://www.oceanario.pt/cms/1397/?news=1789

Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....

I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Mar 2015)

I don't think I will get one of those soon (read "NEVER EVER).


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

ian_m said:


> Assuming x10 flow for this tank that is 1600m3 per hour. My JBL consumes 23W doing 1500l/hr (1.5m3/hr). Thus roughly power needed is 23 x 1600/1,5 -> 23,000W and at electricity @ 15p/KWhr -> 23 * 0.15 * 24 * 365 -> £30,222 per year in electricity. Obviously bigger pumps will be more efficient and I expect they get cheaper electricity....
> I have a 200W heater in 180l tank, they need 200 x 160,000/180 -> 170KW !!!!


I do not intend to criticise in any way this beautiful project that can be very useful to raise awareness about nature conservation... but it makes me think why they still call it Natural Aquarium. 

Jordi


----------



## parotet (27 Mar 2015)

Sorry Nature Aquarium, not Natural Aquarium...


----------



## Mr. Teapot (27 Mar 2015)

I wrote in a different thread about how I thought, on first impressions, this was a bit of a wasted opportunity to tell a bigger story. On the surface it looks very much like an ADA Japanese tank garden but on a vast scale. Great… for the planted tank enthusiast but perhaps lost on 99% of a public aquarium’s viewers. 

I would have loved it more (and I do love it) if there was a narrative about a river traveling along to the sea. Starting with massive moss covered rocks, flooded uplands and onwards to slower sunken trees etc, etc. Or another story - perhaps plants from South America onto Asia ending up in Africa? 

Big tank but where’s the bigger picture? What does it say other than ‘nice big tank'?


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Mar 2015)

For years we could only see large marine aquariums, with or without a story, now we can finally see that a a freshwater tank can give us more than rocks, bog wood, sunken ships and other those kind of ornaments and large (often to large) colorful fish to make a tank look like something you would like to take home (only a little piece though  ). I think this will open the market, or better yet, the few of fish tank lovers, to a whole new level.
It may not be a natural tank, but for sure it's a nature tank.


----------

